# Spaying Evie in 2 weeks....nervous!



## Ellie-Evie (Mar 24, 2013)

Evie will be 6 months old on 11th April and she is booked in for spaying. I have heard lots of opinions on spaying, some saying before their first season and some saying after their first season. I have come to the decision to do it before her first season, as she will then have lower chance of tumours etc and also no chance of phantom pregnancy. She is 3.5lbs (1.6kg) now so is heading towards being around 4lbs (1.8kg) fully grown. Basically I'm looking for reassurance that she's going to be ok during and after the op. I haven't been separated from her since I got her and the thought of leaving her in a vets all day and not being able to check on her or make sure she is being treated ok etc is driving me insane! Do you have any personal experience advice for aftercare treatment etc? Thank you


----------



## JessicaLynch (Feb 20, 2013)

The vet that operated on Mia actually called right after surgery I let me know how she did though out the surgery and then about an hour later called again I let me know that she was doing fine but still groggy. He encouraged my mom and I to come in and check on her in person. We couldn't see her then but was able to hear in person all the details and find out when we was able to pick her up and take her home. That was one of the longest days of my life. 

Mia was about the same weight a your little girl when she had her surgery too.

Your little girl will do fine. Just make sure you have a lot of time to cuddle with her.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

She will do great!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Good luck to Evie! I bet she will do great! And once it's over, she'll never have to go through it ever again. 

My advice for care after the surgery would be to have a playpen or an area gated off where you keep her bed, food/water, etc. I found this really useful. For the first while, I also put a covered heating pad on the low setting in her bed to help keep Odie warm. 

Another piece of advice I would have is to introduce food slowly as it takes their bodies awhile to recoup from the anesthesia and if they eat too much too soon, they'll likely be sick. Having some pure yam or pure pumpkin handy wouldn't be a bad idea in case of diarrhea. 

Some dogs snap back right away and some, like my Odie, are slower to heal. I think being prepared before she comes home is the most important and the playpen will make sure she doesn't jump on anything. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I ditto the above post! I didn't have any trouble with Bonnie. She had pain pills for the first 3-4 days, so kept quiet in her playpen. She was 3#'s when spayed. Just remember, that IF she is NOT used to a crate, this would be the time to get her used to it, so she doesn't panic when placed in her hospital 'room'. I had Bonnie's carrier, which she was used to placed into her little hospital room.


----------



## Ellie-Evie (Mar 24, 2013)

Thank you so much for your help, you've all really made me feel better. She's already used to a crate, well I call it her "apartment" as it's so big (it's material and mesh and houses a giant beanbag, litter tray, water bowl, food bowl, and walking around space!). She sleeps in there at night and it's always open during the day so she won't see it as a bad thing. I'm just so worried about the worst happening and losing her, but you've all been great reassuring me that the worst is unlikely. Thank you


----------

